# In honor of Teddy



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

(posted in main discussion board too, but this is where I initially intended)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't watch you tube from my home dial-up, but I know the video is wonderful. How can it not be? Teddy is the star.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A wonderful tribute to Teddy. I know how hard it must have been to make that.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to Teddy. He was so handsome and I love his eyes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your tribute to Teddy is so beautifully put together and worded. Teddy was a wonderful soul and I'm so glad you loved him and gave him such an incredible life. 

Copper's Mom, you're going to need a kleenex to watch this....be forewarned!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to your boy. I had to grab a tissue during the middle of it.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

How beautiful. I wish I had the courage to do the same for my boys. Maybe one day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful Teddy .. it is so obvious you loved him enough to make up for his prior abuse and brought out his very best.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

So well done.
The memories become sweeter ~ The reunion is guaranteed.
Run Fast & Play Hard Gentle Boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MusicGirl*

MusicGirl

What an absolutely stunning tribute to Teddy.
I know it was hard for your to make.
Teddy is playing with my Snobear and Smooch at the Rainbow Bridge.
I just LOVE THAT PICTURE of him on his back with all four paws up in the air-and that SMILE!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Teddy.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I watched that with silent tears streaming down my cheeks. Just beautiful. 
I think I am not doing as well as I thought I was with my own recent loss.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

Simply amazing. I get so angry when I hear stories of people abusing dogs. Only a souless person is capable of such evil. I know Norman and Teddy are harvesting sticks together. RIP to all the puppies at the bridge...


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Pammie said:


> I watched that with silent tears streaming down my cheeks. Just beautiful.
> I think I am not doing as well as I thought I was with my own recent loss.


=( I'm sorry for your loss. Also there is no way to do "well" with a loss...we all handle it differently and it takes a lot longer for some people.



Norman said:


> Simply amazing. I get so angry when I hear stories of people abusing dogs. Only a souless person is capable of such evil. I know Norman and Teddy are harvesting sticks together. RIP to all the puppies at the bridge...


I too despise people who are abusive. I just don't know how you could do something so terrible to someone so sweet.
Sorry for your loss of Norman.

And thank you everyone for your responses. It was difficult to make, but also rewarding in its own way. I had everyone's loss at heart when making it, I know so many of you have been through something similar. RIP all our dear friends


----------

